# Starter Macro lens help



## c_pass (Feb 6, 2016)

hey all,

Trying to get some advice on what macro lens to start out with?

I shoot with Nikon d7100... Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 7, 2016)

More important than which camera you use is what you want to photograph & how close do you want to get. Your budget also may be relevant.
If photographing insects you'll want a good working distance (it helps with lighting too). Flowers are less fussy - I've never had one run away yet 

In general macro primes around 100mm are the most popular giving reasonable working distance at affordable prices. Longer focal lengths will give more working distance. Shorter focal lengths are easier to get high magnifications from, but high magnification will be challenging to use.

Like many others I don't use AF for macro, moving the camera backwards & forwards to perfect the focusing. This helps open up the lens selection to older legacy lenses as well as current models. You can get good results with any macro prime once you get the technique mastered.

Don't forget their are other options than a dedicated macro lens for getting closer to your subject:
Close up filters or your existing lenses can be effective & are a cheap & easy way to get started in macro. (Start with the weakest usually labeled +1)

Extension tubes can have a very dramatic effect (again start with the shortest) Tubes with pass through electrical connections are worth the extra as they allow aperture control on modern lenses.

Reversing rings & coupling rings can also be extremely effective, but might not be the best for beginners.

All these extra techniques can be combined with each other to further increase magnification, so the investment won't be wasted if you want to enlarge your options.


----------

